# CISCO switch - port replication



## Morb (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi, 
I need help in one certain thing. I have configured and well working switch. But, I want to monitor network traffic. I want to make data duplication or replication from one port (which leads to gateway router) to another port where I want to connect PC with network traffic monitoring program. I know that more simple solution exits(connecting eth. switch-to-router cable to small hub), but I don't want to do that this way. I don't know exactly, but may be there is some kind of switch's command to set this on switch. This will be more better solution for me.

Please help!


----------



## jing (Nov 29, 2004)

Try ACL


----------

